
AI recreates the face you're thinking about - marojejian
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-5426367/Computer-recreates-face-youre-thinking-about.html?ITO=1490&ns_mchannel=rss&ns_campaign=1490
======
marojejian
This seems eerily reminiscent of Black Mirror: Crocodile.

The Paper:
[http://www.eneuro.org/content/early/2018/01/29/ENEURO.0358-1...](http://www.eneuro.org/content/early/2018/01/29/ENEURO.0358-17.2018/tab-
article-info)

U Toronto: [https://www.utoronto.ca/news/new-technique-developed-u-t-
use...](https://www.utoronto.ca/news/new-technique-developed-u-t-uses-eeg-
show-how-our-brains-perceive-faces)

------
haywardgb
Very similar to an article I read a while back. They were using similar tech
to recreate a persons thought, the images weren't great but you could clearly
see what the person was thinking about. Like a painting that only reveals
itself when you view it from a distance.

